# how to get a recommendation letter from uber



## Markus-Boston (May 5, 2016)

Hi
I email uber support to get. A recommendation. Letter from them. Saying I work self employed contractor.

Does anyone know how to get one or what can I do. 


That's what I got back from uber support 

Thanks for writing back.

Unfortunately, because you are not an employee of Uber we are unable to respond to any employment verification request. As our product provides a service to drivers, driver partners do not work for Uber.

We deeply apologize for this, Markus Thank you for your understanding.

If we can help with anything else, please let us know.

Best,


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Surprised?


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

LOL 

I just love the reps response. I wonder when the lawsuits over "contractor abuse" will begin. They always seem to use this contractor or parter as an excuse for everything.

I absolutely stand firm that a new minimum wage will need to be set for contractors. More and more companies are doing this... Probably needs to be 2x minimum wage.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Markus-Boston said:


> Hi
> I email uber support to get. A recommendation. Letter from them. Saying I work self employed contractor.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get one or what can I do.
> ...


Your 1099 is your proof of revenue and "employment", but very unlikely a recommendation letter.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Getting a recommendation letter from any employer could be difficult. Some will write them but due to former employees suing former employers often all you'll get is a confirmation that employee X worked here from date A to date B.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

How can they give you a recommendation letter. A recommendation letter means that they had direct contact with you to know you and how you work. Uber can only verify that you've been a partner from X to X and maybe provide your rating. They have no direct knowledge of you and how you work.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey im an uber partner, I'll gladly write you a letter. What do you need ot to say?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

That's cute. Foober will never say you worked for them.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Hey im an uber partner, I'll gladly write you a letter. What do you need ot to say?


Me also.
I'll even put it on Uber stationary. Or my company stationary.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The cab drivers here affiliate with their companies by contract. When I was a Company Official, we had drivers who wanted "employment verification" or "earnings verification" for immigration, credit, to rent an apartment or whatever. We had a letter that we gave them.

Dear_____________

Kindly permit this letter to verify that Mr. X drives a taxicab in affiliation with this firm. Mr. X has been driving under contract with this firm since______________. A review of the records indicates that his accounts with the firm are in order and that there are no outstanding major complaints against him. Mr. X may continue in affiliation with this firm under his present contract for as long as he wishes to do so.

The drivers are not employees of this firm. They drive under contract and do not report their income to this firm. Thus, Management can make no statement about a driver's earnings. Management does not regulate when or where the drivers work and takes no report from them on these matters or on their income. I am attaching a schedule of Taxicab Rates as promulgated by the D.C. Taxicab Commission for your reference.

Thank you for your attention to this matter. Should there be any further questions, kindly contact me at the above address or telephone number, by fax at (202)XXX-XXXX or electronically at [email protected]

Sincerely,

Another Uber Driver
Responsible Company Official

As for office employees, we had a "confirm or deny" policy that included dates of employment, average hours worked per week, job title and last salary paid. We would give an oral response to a telephone query about job description, with the understanding that it would be general in nature and would include no assessment of performance (or lack thereof). "Job description" responses would be limited to such things as "took orders from customers for taxicab service", "maintained driver information files" or "reviewed claims submitted by adverse drivers involved in collisions with our insured drivers" (at one time, my cab company self-insured).

The whole confirm or deny business started with a lawsuit that was filed here many years back. There was a secretary at an accounting firm on K Street. She would come to work late or not at all. When she did show up, it was often hung over and dishevelled. She usually returned from lunch under the influence of alcohol, drugs or both. She was rude and obnoxious. The firm warned her repeatedly and documented everything. Finally, they fired her. She went to a law firm to apply for a job. The law firm contacted the accounting firm. The accounting firm gave her a bad reference. She sued. She got onto the Witness Stand and admitted that everything that the accounting firm told the law firm was true. She _*WON*_. Even when the suit was first filed, "confirm or deny" policies suddenly sprung up across the country. Had she lost, there are still the legal fees.

You can not get any protection, these days, against a bad hire.

Uber likely will not give Original Poster any letter, even one similar to that which we gave to our drivers. If it did that, I would guess that thousands of former Uber drivers would be looking for letters. While most of it could be canned, someone would need to look up dates and details and insert them. Uber is too cheap to pay people to do that, even sub-minimum wages that outsourced personnel receive.


----------



## Markus-Boston (May 5, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> How can they give you a recommendation letter. A recommendation letter means that they had direct contact with you to know you and how you work. Uber can only verify that you've been a partner from X to X and maybe provide your rating. They have no direct knowledge of you and how you work.


That's what I ask for just to say I was partner with uber from X to X Date but they said no


----------



## Markus-Boston (May 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Hey im an uber partner, I'll gladly write you a letter. What do you need ot to say?


I would like to know how u can help with that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Markus-Boston said:


> I email uber support to get. A recommendation. Letter from them. Saying I work self employed contractor.


I think you meant that you need a Verification Letter, not Recommendation Letter, saying that you drove as an Independent Contractor with Uber starting from xx/xx/201x to xx/xx/201x.

What do you need the Verification Letter for?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thread on the same topic:
*Uber will not verify you work there*

And one on a related topic by PTB 
*Denied*


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Markus-Boston said:


> Hi
> I email uber support to get. A recommendation. Letter from them. Saying I work self employed contractor.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get one or what can I do.
> ...


I would be embarrassed as hell to mention to a prospective employer that I was an Uber driver.

The few times I did put it on my resume I never even heard from the place I applied..

Better chance of mentioning you were a panhandler in the past than being an Uber driver IMO


----------



## Markus-Boston (May 5, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> I think you meant that you need a Verification Letter, not Recommendation Letter, saying that you drove as an Independent Contractor with Uber starting from xx/xx/201x to xx/xx/201x.
> 
> What do you need the Verification Letter for?


I needed it for work they just need letter saying. I worked with people. Like experience and had to be from a company I need to have more and one year expierence transporting. People. 
From. Uber or any other company but as to be. Company


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Show them your payment emails. That should be verification enough.


----------

